# anyone remember Franklin Frames (Columbus Ohio)



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has a Franklin Frames bike. It was a builder in Columbus Ohio that I think either went out of business or decided to close shop for other reasons. Does anyone know when they started and when they stopped? I think they stopped around 1990. That was the frame of choice at the local FBCI races back in the day. A couple friends had them they were real nice (mix/match tubes, custom geometry, etc). I'm guessing the quality/craftsmanship was comprable to the high-end stuff currently available from other manufacturers. Thanks for any info.


----------



## SOFTBUTT (Mar 5, 2002)

I remember FF's. Are you sure they are closed for good. I thought he or Jack was building for someone else. He might be closed, but I don't know. I do remember seing his web site last year. 

There a guy at Bicycle One in Gahanna who rides a Franklin Frame.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a pair of their socks!

I overhauled a bike for a woman with a Franklin. I gushed over it so much that she gave me a pair of socks.


----------



## brokerecord (May 12, 2006)

He made me a custom fork,a copy of a bad Motobecane fork that got bent 531blades and cost $65.00 in primer,about1976-77. I still have the fork,but, don't use it.


----------



## martym (Feb 23, 2004)

*I think FF is still around*

I have two Franklin's. A crit frame and a touring frame. The last contact information I have is:
Franklin Frame
7179 Reform Road
Newark, Ohio 43055
(740) 763-3838

Hope that helps!


----------

